# Jam in doughnuts



## cas (Jul 20, 2008)

I would like to make tiny fried doughnuts. I would like to inject the jam into the middle after they are fried. 
Can I just use any syringe? 
where do i get them from??


plzzzzzzzz help


----------



## DramaQueen (Jul 20, 2008)

cas said:


> I would like to make tiny fried doughnuts. I would like to inject the jam into the middle after they are fried.
> Can I just use any syringe?
> where do i get them from??
> 
> ...


 
*I used to make doughnuts for my kids and this is what I used to inject custard, jam, blueberry sauce or any filling into the doughnuts. Get them at Target, K-Mart, etc. They're about 75 cents each.  If the filling you're using is very thick, just snip off the tips of the containers to make the hole bigger. *


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 20, 2008)

Those bottles are a good idea.  You could also use a pastry bag with a long tip.


----------



## DramaQueen (Jul 20, 2008)

Andy M. said:


> Those bottles are a good idea. You could also use a pastry bag with a long tip.


 
*I also have one of those bottles for drizzling olive oil onto a dish or casserole.  I can have total control over the drizzling process and the amount I use, rather than drizzling directly from the olive oil bottle.*


----------



## zzrdvark (Jul 20, 2008)

That's a pretty good idea about those ketchup and mustard bottles. A syringe _might_ work if you removed the needle (unless you have really thin filling).


----------



## Michael in FtW (Jul 20, 2008)

If you want to use a syringe - you need to get a large "irrigation" syringe - you might be able to get one at your local drug store/chemist. They are not designed to have a needle attached - they are similar to the tips on the plastic condiment bottles posted by DramaQueen but larger in diameter.

I prefer a pastry bag with a metal or plastic tip. I find they are easier to use, especially if using a thick jam or pastry filling.


----------



## babetoo (Jul 20, 2008)

good advice. i want a deep fryer so i can make donuts. will certainly try some of these methods.

babe


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jul 21, 2008)

I really like the ketchup and mustard bottle idea as well, very cool! Otherwise if the jam you want to use is thicker or has some chunks in it you will have to go with the pastry bag with metal tip as Michael suggested.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Jul 22, 2008)

babetoo said:


> ... i want a deep fryer so i can make donuts...


 
All you need is a 5-6 qt pot (dutch oven, sauce pot, etc.) and a fry thermometer ... and enough oil to fill it no more than 2/3 full. Since fried donuts cook on the surface - the surface area is more important than the depth.


----------



## babetoo (Jul 22, 2008)

Michael in FtW said:


> All you need is a 5-6 qt pot (dutch oven, sauce pot, etc.) and a fry thermometer ... and enough oil to fill it no more than 2/3 full. Since fried donuts cook on the surface - the surface area is more important than the depth.


 
thanks michael, i forgot i could do that.

babe


----------



## letscook (Jul 22, 2008)

The recipe I had for jelly doughnuts always was a heavy doughnut.  I finally threw it out, Thought it might be me but gave it to a freind to try and came out the same, she likes them heavy.  Does any one have a a recipe that they comes out light wieght.  thanks


----------



## Michael in FtW (Jul 22, 2008)

letscook - you might want to try a "yeast" donut recipe if you are looking for a "lighter" donut. Some are baked, and if fried they are usually only fried about 1-min on each side. These are significantly lighter than the fried "cake" donuts.


----------



## ChefJune (Jul 22, 2008)

Michael in FtW said:


> All you need is a 5-6 qt pot (dutch oven, sauce pot, etc.) and a fry thermometer ... and enough oil to fill it no more than 2/3 full. Since fried donuts cook on the surface - the surface area is more important than the depth.


 
I was just about to say that, Michael!  When I was in Paris _eeeeeons_ ago, I brought back what the French call a bain a fritures... a high-sided (about 6 inches) carbon steel pan with handles that flares out at the top to about 16 inches across.  I have grown to LOVE that pan for deep frying, and so did all my cooks when I was catering.  I have not seen them here in US, altho I cannot imagine they are not available.  The surface is very large.  It's possible to fry quite a few items at once.

Jelly donuts!!!! oh why did someone have to mention those?  I used to _adore_ them when I was a kid, especially those filled with raspberry preserves.  Like I need to make jelly donuts!!! 

When I was growing up in Chicago, we called them Bismarcks. I have NO idea why.


----------



## letscook (Jul 24, 2008)

thanks Michael I'll have to research a yeast recipe one and especially since i have been making jams,


----------



## Silversage (Aug 2, 2008)

There's a pastry bag tip designed just for the purpose of delivering the jelly deep into the doughnut.  It's called a Bismark tube.  I checked mine, and it says ""Ateco" on it.  So I looked up the link, and it's still available.

Bismark Tubes / Tips: Professional Cake Pans and Cake Decorating Supplies

If I didn't get this link posted correctly, just google Ateco.


----------



## mcnerd (Aug 2, 2008)

The ketchup/mustard condiment bottles work quite well for that purpose.  They also have Clear ones so you can keep track of how much is left.


----------



## DramaQueen (Aug 2, 2008)

mcnerd said:


> The ketchup/mustard condiment bottles work quite well for that purpose. They also have Clear ones so you can keep track of how much is left.


 

*I agree. They are not only very cheap to buy, but there is only one piece and it's very comfortable in your hands, and washes in a few seconds.   I use the clear one for drizzling olive oil over a completed dish or pan.    *


----------



## AllenOK (Aug 6, 2008)

I was going to suggest using a "Flavor Injector", the syringe used to inject marinade into turkeys for deep-frying.  However, you may have to thin down the jam/jelly a bit to get it to flow properly.

I really like the squeeze bottle idea.  It's probably better than my idea.


----------

